# When did this start???



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

When did this forum get its start? I'm glad to see it and glad also to see so many interested folks. Its a great pastime. I haven't done much turning in the last year for a number of reasons but hope to try some things before to long.

I received a beautiful piece(small) of Blackwalnut from Turkey for Christmas. It must be a different species than we have here as it is very highly figured. I hope to make a four legged candy dish out of it but it won't be for a couple of months.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It was put up yesterday Dick. We are expecting you to be a regular down here too. Some of us might need to pick your brain a little at times.


----------

